# Is there occupancy limit for ski hill condo due to fire code?



## DenCanada (Feb 4, 2022)

I have a unit in 5-unit building on ski hill (Big White, BC, Canada). It is 1-bdr, about 500sf. Is there a limit how many people I could accommodate via AirBnb due to fire regulations? 
I am not asking whether you know BC fire code, but please answer if you can based on your jurisdiction - they all pretty similar. 
I've checked BC Fire Code and can't make sense of it for this situation. 
Thank you all!!!


----------



## e hilton (Feb 4, 2022)

No idea about the code, but i’m curious if the condo association allows you to rent it out.


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Feb 4, 2022)

DenCanada said:


> about 500sf. Is there a limit how many people I could accommodate via AirBnb due to fire regulations?


International Building Code: IBC Table 1004.5, Maximum floor area allowances per occupant- 
Residential, 200 gross = about 2.5 persons. round to 3 persons. (Building 5 units x 3 = 15 OL if all units are 500sf)

Building official can make adjustments to this number if all safety items are in place. 1004.5.1 allows for an increase by the BO.

Since your in a condo, exiting from the unit has to be considered. Door exit width, fire sprinkler system, travel distance to exits, other items. IMO, the whole building has to be calculated not just your condo unit. You could be endangering the lives of others if allowed more occupants.

Check to see if the condo rules  prohibit the use for an ABB and the ownership rules document could be so old as to not call out a description of an ABB, so a meeting to amend the condo document may be in order. 

Your answer may not be in the fire code, not in Canada, so I don't know if the fire code trumps a candaian building code or not.


----------



## steveray (Feb 4, 2022)

If it is an R2 apartment you may not be able to rent it out as an R1 short term rental....


----------



## mtlogcabin (Feb 4, 2022)

This is out of the property maintenance code. I would use the sleeping areas to calculate the occupant load

404.4.1 Room area.
Every living room shall contain not less than 120 square feet (11.2 m2) and every bedroom shall contain not less than 70 square feet (6.5 m2) and* every bedroom occupied by more than one person shall contain not less than 50 square feet (4.6 m2) of floor area for each occupant thereof.*


----------



## e hilton (Feb 4, 2022)

Pcinspector1 said:


> International Building Code: IBC Table 1004.5, *Maximum* floor area allowances per occupant-
> Residential, 200 gross = about 2.5 persons. round to 3 persons


Interesting use of "maximum"  That would imply that for this 500 sf unit, you would be required to have at least 2.5 occupants at all times.


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Feb 4, 2022)

mtlogcabin,
I agree, I think if the IPMC is adopted that would be the best way to answer this question being it's an existing building.

So what size bedroom do we have in this condo?


----------

